# Anchoring hornwort



## Brian A (Sep 3, 2002)

I have a lot of hornwort which I got out of a local lake. I want to anchor it down some how because if I put it in my aquarium as a floating plant it will juwst make its way over to the power filter intake and get stuck. Does anyone have any suggestion on how to anchor it to the bottom of the aquarium?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

If you've got some of the lead weights that new plants come bundled with, you can use those. They are relatively insoluable in our water. If you don't have any on hand, I've used rubber bands and small rocks to tie down stem plants before. If you don't have any rocks in your tank, you can use any that you can find, just boil them for 15 minutes and scrub them down before using them in your tank. A nice 2" round rock could hold down hornwort all around it's edge with a rubber band wrapped around it.


----------

